# [solved] newbie needs help with network problems

## rob1101

I am having the hardest time with getting connected to the internet from the gentoo minimal live cd.

I can ping the DNS(?) servers that are in the resolv.conf but only once then the network becomes unreachable, i ctrl+C to kill the command. After that i cannot ping any of the servers in the resolv.conf. I have never been able to ping a site like google.com or gentoo.org, I just get an error that it is an unknown host. 

I am on a university network and as far as I know we just have a service from road runner. Networking has never been my strong point  :Razz: 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by rob1101 on Mon Oct 27, 2008 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## henning_bravo

 *rob1101 wrote:*   

> I can ping the DNS(?) servers that are in the resolv.conf but only once then the network becomes unreachable, i ctrl+C to kill the command. After that i cannot ping any of the servers in the resolv.conf. I have never been able to ping a site like google.com or gentoo.org, I just get an error that it is an unknown host.

 

What are the ip-addresses you are trying to ping?

 *rob1101 wrote:*   

> I am on a university network and as far as I know we just have a service from road runner. Networking has never been my strong point 

 

It may be so (like it's on my school), that you need to log on to the network before you can go anywhere outside it.

What is your ip-address on your computer (run /sbin/ifconfig to find out)?

----------

## rob1101

 *henning_bravo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What are the ip-addresses you are trying to ping?
> 
> 

 

24.25.5.60

24.25.5.61

 *henning_bravo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It may be so (like it's on my school), that you need to log on to the network before you can go anywhere outside it.
> 
> 

 

I don't think ours is set up like that, I can just pop in an ubutu disk and it works fine.

 *henning_bravo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What is your ip-address on your computer (run /sbin/ifconfig to find out)?
> 
> 

 

im not sure if this is it

inet addr: 127.0.0.1

----------

## Hu

 *rob1101 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *henning_bravo wrote:*   
> 
> It may be so (like it's on my school), that you need to log on to the network before you can go anywhere outside it.
> ...

 

Gentoo can be installed from any working Linux environment.  It is likely that the Ubuntu disk boots into an environment that would be suitable for installation, so one option would be to use the Ubuntu disk to install Gentoo, then deal with any lingering network problems once you have a bootable Gentoo system on your hard disk.  If you want to try this, look at The Gentoo Linux alternative installation method HOWTO.  If you are still not comfortable after reading that, feel free to post back with questions and someone will try to help you.

 *rob1101 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *henning_bravo wrote:*   
> 
> What is your ip-address on your computer (run /sbin/ifconfig to find out)?
> ...

 

That is the loopback address.  Every system has it, and it always refers to the local machine, traditionally named localhost.

----------

## rob1101

not sure exactly what the problem was but i did have to do an odd combination of commands. I used net-setup eth0, stopped the network, and then used dhcpcd eth0. seems to work

thx for the help guys

----------

